# Rookie Killed hours after being sworn in...



## MVS

_It's sad, but maybe we should have an "Officer Down" forum?_








Tabor City officer dies on 1st day
By Deuce Niven
Correspondent
_(I attached the photos below)_
TABOR CITY - Timothy Shane Miller died in a wreck early Saturday, his first night as a Tabor City police officer.

Miller died in the head-on collision about 1a.m. on N.C. 904 about 2 miles east of Tabor City, the Highway Patrol said.

Miller was sworn in as a police officer Friday. He was 27.

Sgt. Jason Soles, who was driving the 2001 Ford Crown Victoria patrol car, and five people in a Jeep Cherokee were hurt in the wreck, said Sgt. D.L. Hewitt of the Highway Patrol.

Miller's father, Tony, said his son wanted to help people and dreamed of becoming a police officer.

"He eats, sleeps and breathes fire, rescue and police," Tony Miller said. "He always has, all of his life. Especially the Highway Patrol. That was where he was headed, he hoped."

The lawmen were chasing another vehicle, but the Highway Patrol had few details.

Soles was taken to Columbus County Hospital in Whiteville, where he was treated for a broken shoulder, Hewitt said.

The people in the Jeep were taken to Loris Community Hospital in South Carolina; two were later transferred to the Medical University of South Carolina in Charleston.

Admitted to the Loris hospital were: the Jeep's driver, Delores Williams, 23, of Evans Pointe Apartments, Tabor City; Shawan Santana Prince, 16, of Green Sea Road, Tabor City; and Raymond Prince, 18, of Miller Road. They were in satisfactory condition Saturday afternoon.

Alex Williams, 18, of Evans Pointe Apartments, was in critical condition at the hospital in Charleston late Saturday. Mandy Prince, 20, of Green Sea Road, Tabor City, was in surgery Saturday afternoon and her condition was not available, a hospital spokesman said.

Determining cause

An accident reconstruction team will work Monday to determine the cause of the wreck, Hewitt said. The road will be closed for most of Monday.

Hewitt said the lawmen were pursuing a vehicle headed east. The patrol car tried to pass a slower vehicle and struck the Jeep, he said. Hewitt estimated the patrol car and the Jeep were traveling about 55 mph when the wreck happened.

Timothy Shane Miller's uncle, Randy Miller, is an enforcement officer for the state Department of Motor Vehicles. His uncle, David Miller, is an officer for the Lumberton Police Department.

Timothy Shane Miller was a member of the Tabor City Police Department Explorer's Post. Sheriff's Detective Mike Glenn was Miller's adviser.

"He loved police work," Glenn said. "He was a great kid."

Timothy Shane Miller was part of the the Williams Township Volunteer Fire Department for nine years. Tony Miller worked in the department about 40 years.

Timothy Shane Miller joined the Tabor City Rescue Squad about a year ago and was preparing to join the Columbus County Fire and Rescue Honor Guard.

"He just got fitted for his Honor Guard uniform this past week," said Tony Miller, also a member of the Honor Guard. "It's probably too late to stop that."

Timothy Shane Miller graduated from South Columbus High School in 1996 and worked as a corrections officer at the state prison near Brunswick.

He quit the prison job to enroll in the Basic Law Enforcement Training program at Southeastern Community College.

He finished the program this year and had applied at several departments. Someone resigned at the Tabor City department, and Chief Roy Norris thought of Miller.

"Some of my officers knew Shane very well," Norris said. "I didn't until he applied here, but he seemed to be a real good person.

"It's terrible," Norris said. "My officers are handling it well, but they just can't believe it. Some things, you just don't know.

"I'm sure the master knows the answers. It's not meant for us to know."

Flags at the Williams Township fire department and Tabor City Rescue Squad flew at half-staff Saturday, and black bows were affixed to doors on some buildings, including the Tabor City Police Department.

On Saturday, family, friends, rescue workers, firefighters and lawmen visited the family's home in the Beaverdam community between Tabor City and Chadbourn.

Timothy Shane Miller's mother, Sue Miller, was asked whether she had a photo of her son. She got her camera and handed a roll of film to a firefighter. On the roll was a photo of Miller in his police uniform. She took the photos Friday.

Funeral services are scheduled for 2 p.m. Monday at Beaverdam Original Freewill Baptist Church on Beaverdam Road in Chadbourn. Burial will be at Forest Lawn Cemetery in Tabor City.

Visitation is scheduled from 7 p.m. to 9 p.m. today at Inman Funeral Home in Tabor City.

















:vcop:


----------



## csauce30

Wow...im very sorry for the loss...not alot you can say about that. :vcop:


----------



## Anonymous

Looking for a photo of Officer Miller.
Please contact Larry @ www.policespecial.com


----------



## Danman1116

such a tragedy  may he rest in peace


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Police Special @ 09 Aug 2004 00:03 said:


> Looking for a photo of Officer Miller.
> Please contact Larry @ www.policespecial.com


Please see first post.


----------

